# Westgate Stout Extravaganza 2014



## fcmcg (15/5/14)

Brewers,
A heads up that Westgate Brewer's Stout Extravaganza will be runing again this year,Sunday July 6th.

As usual , there will be the three categories...

Strong Stout-Foreign/Australian, Imperial,American
Stout-Sweet,dry,oatmeal
Porter-Brwon, Robust,Baltic

Prizes to be confirmed

The venue will be The Local in Bay Street Port Melbourne.

More details as they come to hand.
Usual drop-off points..Grain and Grape , Greensborough home Brewing , Brewers Den ..hoping for Keg King...and any interstaters that want to enter , please send me a message
Regards
Ferg
Secretary
Westgate Brewers


----------



## Dan Pratt (15/5/14)

You beauty! 

Will PM you in the morning.


----------



## Siborg (15/5/14)

When do entries close?


----------



## Wonderwoman (4/6/14)

Hi Ferg
Is there a 2014 entry form? I can only see the one from last year on the Westgate website.


----------



## stakka82 (5/6/14)

Hi

I just brewed a choc oatmeal stout, but in the style of young's added some chocolate essence - will this fit into any of your categories?


----------



## fcmcg (5/6/14)

wonderwoman said:


> Hi Ferg
> Is there a 2014 entry form? I can only see the one from last year on the Westgate website.


We were awaiting finalisation of sponsors for our advirtising.
As of yesterday , we have confirmed most major prizes.
I'll get our guy to get the entry form up to our web site and I'll postba link here
Cheers
Ferg


----------



## fcmcg (5/6/14)

Siborg said:


> When do entries close?


Entries close last week of June .no entries on the day.
Grain and grape , keg king , brewers den and Greensborough home brew all drop of points.
I'm still to get entry forms from our web guy.
Will chase up asap


----------



## fcmcg (5/6/14)

stakka82 said:


> Hi
> 
> I just brewed a choc oatmeal stout, but in the style of young's added some chocolate essence - will this fit into any of your categories?


There isn't a specialty category .
You could put it in oatmeal !
Cheers
Ferg


----------



## fcmcg (5/6/14)

http://www.westgatebrewers.org/pdf/stoutentryform2014.pdf
Entry form is up


----------



## fcmcg (11/6/14)

Brewers....
Ellerslie hop packs are confirmed for first prizes ( $150 rrp)
As well as grain and grape vouchers for second and third and medals for all place getters.
There will hopefully also be beer prizes as well as a meat tray raffle and beer raffle on the day.
A reminder , no entries on the day and al entries close Saturday June 28th
Cheers
Ferg


----------



## mxd (20/6/14)

bump to remind all as I forgot about it


----------



## SmallFry (21/6/14)

fergthebrewer said:


> More details as they come to hand.
> Usual drop-off points..Grain and Grape , Greensborough home Brewing , Brewers Den ..*hoping for Keg King...*


Any update on whether Keg King will be an agreed drop-off location?

Would be a real boon to us that live out South & East.


----------



## fcmcg (21/6/14)

As far as I know , keg king will be a drop off.
Look..drop them there..I'll ring Kee Monday 
Cheers
As a reminder , next Saturday , 28th of June , is closing date for entires as none are accepted on the day 
Ferg
Secretary


----------



## fcmcg (22/6/14)

Keg king are confirmed as at Thursday , according to our competition convener....


----------



## fcmcg (22/6/14)

Also , up for grabs is $150 bucks if hops for category winners ,
Grain and grape vouchers plus grain for second 
And a grain and grape voucher for third
Also maybe beer....
And all winners get a medal


----------



## SmallFry (22/6/14)

Thanks Ferg, that's brilliant.


----------



## Dan Pratt (25/6/14)

Hi Ferg,

Sent my Oatmeal stout on monday to Grain & Grape!

Cheers


----------



## fcmcg (27/6/14)

Heads up , geezers 
It all close's tomorrow..get your stouts in 
Cheers
Ferg
Westgate


----------



## bullsneck (27/6/14)

Need any stewards on the day?


----------



## fcmcg (28/6/14)

We need stewards and judges
Email westgate now..if you can help
westgatebrewers @ yahoo.com.au


----------



## bullsneck (29/6/14)

I did the other day, but didn't get a reply.

I'll PM you.


----------



## spamdecs (30/6/14)

Got my porter into G&G on friday. 
Got a newb question... I'm assuming it's a spectator sport, any ideas about start and finish times? 
I'm looking forward to the nail biting action. and maybe a beer or 2.
cheers :'


----------



## fcmcg (2/7/14)

Brewers...
We have nearly 80 entries...80 entries... Bloody hell if anyone can help us on the day the judge or Steward please send an email as soon as possible to westgatebrewers @yahoo.com or send me a Pm.... as four-star finish times the competition starts at 1 PM sharp God knows what time we finish with 80 entries
Come down..there will be beer raffles and meat trays to be won....
Beers to be had ....
Spectator sport..yup and you get to try what the judges don't drink.....
So if you can help...contact me now !!!!!
Cheers and good luck to all


----------



## fcmcg (5/7/14)

Final entry count is 85...
Yep..85...
Gonna be a long day at the Local in Port Melb..bay st..
If your at a loose end tomorrow , come on down, have a sip..support Westgate and maybe even win some of the beers supplied by boat rocker , temple or Hawthorn brewing...there is also a meat tray or two
Thanks to all on AHB who have supported us...
I'll do my best to upload category winners ASAP but I suspect it will be about 9 before I do that...
Cheers
Ferg
Secretary


----------



## fcmcg (6/7/14)

Porter
1st Fergus McGregor westgate 
2nd Dereck hales melbourne brewers 
3 rd Ian Jones westgatebrewers 

Stout
1st Aaron Prletersen westgatebrewers 
2 Nd paul Rigby westgatebrewers 
3rc Thomas Parker Merri Mashers


Strong stout 
John Strantzen Worthogs 
2nd Mark Stamford westgate
3rd dale burges westgate


----------



## fcmcg (6/7/14)

Porter
1st Fergus McGregor westgate 
2nd Dereck hales melbourne brewers 
3 rd Ian Jones westgatebrewers 

Stout
1st Aaron Prletersen westgatebrewers 
2 Nd paul Rigby westgatebrewers 
3rc Thomas Parker Merri Mashers


Strong stout 
John Strantzen Worthogs 
2nd Mark Stamford westgate
3rd dale burges westgate


----------



## thebeerzilla (7/7/14)

Thanks for getting the results up so quick, and congrats on the win!


Who won Best Novice?


----------



## Dan Pratt (7/7/14)

Congrats to the winners!

Ferg,

Will you be posting out the score sheets or possibly scanning them in and emailing them out?

[email protected]


----------



## fcmcg (7/7/14)

As far as I know ,
They will be posted 
Unless your clubs representative picked them up.
Thanks must go to all those that entered , came along and supported or judged and helped steward ...
Cheers


----------



## fcmcg (7/7/14)

Best novice was won by Ian Jones from Westgate


----------



## Dan Pratt (7/7/14)

fergthebrewer said:


> As far as I know ,
> They will be posted
> Unless your clubs representative picked them up.
> Thanks must go to all those that entered , came along and supported or judged and helped steward ...
> Cheers


ok cheers.

Do you have a score board to show how everyone scored for there beers in each category?


----------



## fcmcg (9/7/14)

Yes , I will scan and put it up tonight...
Got emailed to me yesterday.was out last night.
Cheers
Ferg


----------



## Dan Pratt (9/7/14)

fergthebrewer said:


> Yes , I will scan and put it up tonight...
> Got emailed to me yesterday.was out last night.
> Cheers
> Ferg


its ok mxd posted it on another thread for some reason.

thanks Ferg.


----------



## fcmcg (9/7/14)

Here are the results , in more detail...now if this doesnt work...i'm but a mere carpenter....
View attachment stout14.pdf


----------

